# Went to the pub without feeling anxious



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

I've always had a problem with going into pubs and going to the bar (I always start worrying over what to ask for), but after work today I was walking home and passing a local pub so I thought as its a nice day i'll have a drink and sit in the beer garden. Although I didn't talk to anyone, except the barman, I didn't feel any anxiety whatsoever, so count this as a success.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

That's great, congrats!


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

good job :] next step is talking to someone at a pub, huh?


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> good job :] next step is talking to someone at a pub, huh?


That would be a major step for me, but i'm heading in the right direction.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Great job, LandOfTheKews! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## justforester (Jun 17, 2009)

Is it socially acceptable to go to a bar alone?? just wondering since I'm turning legal drinking age in a little over a week.

And congrats on the progress, man.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

justforester said:


> Is it socially acceptable to go to a bar alone?? just wondering since I'm turning legal drinking age in a little over a week.
> 
> And congrats on the progress, man.


Thanks for the congrats.

I'm sure a lot of people go to bars alone, its just that the people in groups stand out more because there are more of them to notice. I don't believe anyone will say anything against you if you go to a bar alone.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Well done that's great, I genuinly wish i could be in a pub without being anxious!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well done! Will be following in your footsteps by doing similar things over the coming weeks.


----------



## ItemEleven (Apr 1, 2009)

justforester said:


> Is it socially acceptable to go to a bar alone?? just wondering since I'm turning legal drinking age in a little over a week.
> 
> And congrats on the progress, man.


I think so. No one knows why your their alone.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Good job!!

I actually never get anxious at the bar or going to one (but I'm usually already drunk by the time I go). I live about a half mile from a cool dive bar so I used to walk there quite a bit (2 times a week or so) by myself. I've noticed that people will actually engage in coversation more willingly if you're alone. Whenever I go with my friends nobody will really talk to me. But when I'm by myself I almost always have someone chatting away. I do enjoy talking to older people in bars too (50-60's) since they always seem to have interestings stories to tell.


So all of that just to say.....go to the bar alone and loosen up. It's nice :b


----------

